# extra hub



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

Thats how I’ve seen it done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

Usually as a spare tire carrier that bolt to trailer though


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Bumping because I want to do this too.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't leave the spare hub or tire on the trailer.
Both are stored in the tow vehicle.
No dirt, no water, no sun to worry about.
No extra nuts/bolts to play with when the time comes.
Why leave components where they are exposed to the elements or theft, if you don't have to?


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I keep my spare hub/bearing unit in the tow vehicle as well.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Brett said:


> I don't leave the spare hub or tire on the trailer.
> Both are stored in the tow vehicle.
> No dirt, no water, no sun to worry about.
> No extra nuts/bolts to play with when the time comes.
> Why leave components where they are exposed to the elements or theft, if you don't have to?


I wanted to mount it to the trailer so that I do not accidentally forget it at 5am when I am barely awake... I try to set things up the night before but its one less thing to think about I guess


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Spare and hub are sitting in the way of the trailer tongue in the garage.
Can't leave home without picking them up and putting them in the vehicle.
I call it a memory aid by way of blocking mobility.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I used 2 ubolts on spare hub spindle on my aluminum I beam trailer ( can take them off quickly when i need to )


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is a bracket from Ram-Lin trailers.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


>


Hey JM, this is still just an extra spindle welded to that bracket, correct?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

State fish rob said:


> I used 2 ubolts on spare hub spindle on my aluminum I beam trailer ( can take them off quickly when i need to )


Where did you procure a "spare hub spindle" from? And do you happen to have a photo?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

yobata said:


> Hey JM, this is still just an extra spindle welded to that bracket, correct?


Yep.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

yobata said:


> Where did you procure a "spare hub spindle" from? And do you happen to have a photo?


National trailer supply i think it was. I ll try to get some pics posted


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is one from Reese. I've also seen some where the wheel studs go through the backing plate but you're probably better off keeping your spare hub in one of those little plastic boxes.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Here is one from Reese. I've also seen some where the wheel studs go through the backing plate but you're probably better off keeping your spare hub in one of those little plastic boxes.


Thats a slick set up ,swapping flat tire and hub at same time ,saves time on roadside Nice to have somewhere to hang flat tire


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> Thats a slick set up ,swapping flat tire and hub at same time ,saves time on roadside Nice to have somewhere to hang flat tire


Some torsion axles have replaceable spindles and they make this set up with a removable spindle as well for those really bad days!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Some torsion axles have replaceable spindles and they make this set up with a removable spindle as well for those really bad days!


My spring axle has the spindle bolted on, not welded.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> My spring axle has the spindle bolted on, not welded.


Yeah that’s a lifesaver versus having to buy a whole new torsion axle if a spindle gets worn out. Mine is an all one piece Henschen torsion axle.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I have heard that you can buy a sleeve which slides over the spindle. It's thin enough that the hub and seals all fit and prevents a spindle or axle replacement. I have been meaning to find some and keep on hand, just haven't done it yet. If anyone finds a supply house please post.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Some torsion axles have replaceable spindles and they make this set up with a removable spindle as well for those really bad days!


That's how my torsion axle Float-On is setup. Just a piece of aluminum as the spare tire mount, that has a spindle, hub, and wheel/tire all ready to "roll".


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2018)

ZaneD said:


> That's how my torsion axle Float-On is setup. Just a piece of aluminum as the spare tire mount, that has a spindle, hub, and wheel/tire all ready to "roll".


Kinda nice knowing it’s all right there isn’t it? I have loved that set up from the first one I saw.


----------

